# Grilled fish marinade?



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking for a good marinade for grilling fish. Type fish will vary, this weekend will be wahoo.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Check my jerky marinadea few threads away....it worked great when I cooked a few pieces in the oven....I bet it would go good w/ grilling:grouphug:letsdrink


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlSearchResultsPostView_ctlSearchResults__ctl23_ctlPanelBar_lblFullMessage>This is what I use to grill most fish 

Depending on amount of fish I mix 2 parts mayo to 1 part Italian or greek drsg. 2 or 3 dabs lemon juice and whostershire ,salt and pepper fish, get grill hot, clean and spray with oil, marinate fish sprinkle w/ Emerils essence seasoning sear on both side , and baste w/ sauce as you grill .this is the way I do it I dont measure so this is somewhat of a guess , just mix and taste cant go wrong


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Firecracker wahoo

Dry rub brown sugar/ and cheyanne pepper

sweet and hot at the same time.

Orange glazed anything.

1 can of frozen OJ

1 cup of balsamic vinegar

let sit and refrig 1-2 hr before grill. comes out wth a nice different taste, also great with lamb chops


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bigone (8/7/2008)*Firecracker wahoo


Sounds great:clap


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Fish Marinade 

1/3 cup soy sauce 
1/3 cup vegetable oil 
1/3 cup bourbon whiskey 
4 (4 ounce) fillets 

In a shallow dish, mix the soy sauce, vegetable oil, and bourbon whiskey. Place the fillets in the dish, and marinate 30 minutes in the refrigerator. 
Preheat the grill for high heat. Lightly oil the grill grate. Place halibut on the grill, and discard marinade. Cook 5 minutes on each side, until easily flaked with a fork.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bigone (8/7/2008)*Firecracker wahoo
> 
> Dry rub brown sugar/ and cheyanne pepper
> 
> ...




This is basically the same thing I use when I make pulled pork. Just put all of this with the pork in a crock pot on low for x hours. 

I have also replaced the vinegar with dill pickle juice.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Have to try that...I usually make my own dry rub and BBQ sauce</DIV>


----------



## Ahneema II (Jun 22, 2017)

I've been using this recipe for years! The cook at East Cape Fish House in Los Barrillos gave this recipe. For 1-2 lbs of Wahoo, 3 tablespoons olive or grape seed oil, 1-2 heaping tablespoons of minced garlic in the jar, 1 teaspoon sea salt, 2 tablespoons tequila. All mixed in a ziplock for one hour. Then grill. When you place filets on grill, pour the leftover marinade on fish. Super yummy! I even use this in fish for tacos, and also Pacific Spiny lobster tail. Don't even need butter for the lobster using this recipe!


----------

